# SPS-Controller (WAGO), welcher Bacnet und Ethernet unterstützt



## Kroster (16 September 2012)

bin ein SPS-Neuling und suche nach einem SPS-Controller (WAGO), welcher Bacnet und Ethernet unterstützen (kann auch ISANET dazu kommen). 
Da der 750-881 schon vorhanden ist daher meine Frage wäre, ob der Controller WAGO 750-881 neben dem Ethernet auch BACNET unterstützen. Wenn nicht, dann welcher Controller soll ich nehmen?

Das System sollte mit folgenden SPS-Klemmen compartibel sein / funktionieren:

1. WAGO Netzgerät 787-602  24V
2. Feldbuscontroller 32 bit CPU 750-881
3.  2-/4- Kanal-Analog-Eingangsklemmen RTD mit frei konfigurierbaren Widerständen 750-464
4. 4-Kanal-Analogeingangsklemme 0-10V single-ended    750-459
5. 16-Kanal Digitaleingangsklemme DC 24V    750-1405
6. 16-Kanal Digitalausgangsklemme DC 24V    750-1504
7. Serielle Schnittstelle RS-232 (+Pegelwandler)   750-650/003000
8. DALI/DSI Masterklemme  (+DC/DC Wandler)   750-641
9. Busendklemme 750-600


----------



## IBFS (16 September 2012)

Ich denke du musst den 750-881 ... so leid es mir tut gegen einen:

http://www.google.de/url?sa=t&rct=j..._oHwBQ&usg=AFQjCNGyf9s4VmFeGWJQFmPZSdjZvtHPxw

750-830 Kopf ersetzen 

Gruß

Frank


----------



## Kroster (16 September 2012)

Vielen Dank. Unterstützt der 750-830 dazu auch den Ethernet und ist der 750-830 mit den aufgelisteten Klemmen kompartibel?


----------



## Kroster (18 September 2012)

Könnte ich also in der oben aufgeführten Klemmenanordnung den 750-881 durch den 750-830 Controller ohne Funktionalitätsverlüst ersetzen und für BACNET, Ethernet ?


----------



## IBFS (18 September 2012)

Kroster schrieb:


> Könnte ich also in der oben aufgeführten Klemmenanordnung den 750-881 durch den 750-830 Controller ohne Funktionalitätsverlüst ersetzen und für BACNET, Ethernet ?



Wenn du an BACNET willst geht nur diese Variante bzw. nur dieser  Kopf.   

Ansonsten verstehe ich die Frage nicht, da das von mir oben verlinkte Handbuch ALLE nötigen Infos enthält"

Gruß

Frank


----------



## WAGO (20 September 2012)

Hallo Kroster,

es ist so, wie es Frank - alias IFBS - es schreibt.

Wenn Du BACnet einsetzen willst, musst Du die Kopfstation tauschen. Mit dem 750-830 BACnet Controller kannst Du die o.g. Station betreiben. Da BACnet ein Ethernet-basiertes Protokoll ist, kannst Du über die gleiche Physik (=das gleiche Kabel) auch noch andere Dienste simultan benutzen. Beispielsweise ist der WebServer - und damit die WebVisu - des Controllers erreichbar. Auch Modbus/TCP-Verbindungen sind gleichzeitig möglich uvm.

Bei weiteren Fragen kannst Du uns auch gerne unter den unten genannten Adressdaten direkt kontaktieren.


----------



## esteban42 (4 Oktober 2012)

Wenn man nicht gleich den kompletten BACnet Standard braucht kann man auch Teile des UDP Protokolls auf einen 881 oder 841 implementieren. Für einfache ReadPropertyRequests habe ich dies erfolgreich am laufen.
"Inspiration" bzw. Protokollspec kann z.B. das Open Source BACnet4java Projekt geben:
http://sourceforge.net/projects/bacnet4j/


----------



## KingHelmer (5 Juni 2013)

Hallöchen,



> Auch Modbus/TCP-Verbindungen sind gleichzeitig möglich uvm.



Hieße dies auch, ich könnte einen Switch davorhängen und ein Gerät über Modbus/TCP kommunizieren lassen und ein anderes Gerät über BACnet?
Entschudligung, kenne mich in der Buswelt noch nicht ganz aus und muss nun ein Projekt stemmen, in welchem ein Gerät Befehle und RÜckmeldungen an meine SPS sendet/empfängt und gleichzeitig meine SPS die erfoderlichen Informationen und Befehle von einem BACnet Gerät abholt/schickt.

Ich habe noch niemals nicht mit BACnet gearbeitet und kenne mich nicht aus, vieleicht hat auch jemand etwas Lektüre da, dann hau ich mir das diese Woche mal rein!

Grüße, 

Florian


----------



## Wu Fu (5 Juni 2013)

Hallo Florian,
hast du den Wago BACnet Controller?
Wenn du mir deine E-Mail Adresse schickst kann ich dir ein paar Unterlagen zukommen lassen.

Schöne Grüße
Daniel


----------



## KingHelmer (6 Juni 2013)

Hi, ich weiss diese anforderung erst seit gestern nachmittag.
Ich werde mir aber einen controller besorgen!

Für unterlagen wr
Äre ich dir sehr verbunden!

Kinghelmer@hotmail.de

Vielen dank ung grüße

Florian


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wu Fu (6 Juni 2013)

Du hast Post


----------



## KingHelmer (6 Juni 2013)

Es ist leider noch nichts angekommen 
Kannst du nochmal nachschauen?

Vielleicht dauert es auch noch ein bisschen!

Je nach dem wieviel du schickst 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KingHelmer (10 Juni 2013)

hmm, 

aus den Unterlagen kann ich leider nciht herauslesen, ob ich einen switch vor dem Controller verwenden kann, um einmal ein Cat-Kabel zu einem über MODBUS-TCP kommunizierendem Gerät und ein anderes Cat-Kabel zu einem über BACnet kommunizierendem Gerät, anschließen kann.

Wird das funktionieren?

Ich meine, theoretisch müsste das doch gehen, oder?

habe beim  Support angefragt, werde aber zurückgerufen, dauert wohl noch eine Weile 

Grüße, #

Flo


----------



## KunoH (10 Juni 2013)

Du kannst das Netzwerk aufbauen wie du möchtest.
Der 750-830 Controller erhält nur eine IP Adresse.
Da kannst Du lesen und Schreiben über MOD Bus / TCP und BACnet gleichzeitig.

Viel Erfolg


----------



## Wu Fu (10 Juni 2013)

Ja geht.
Theoretisch kannst du auch mit dhcp arbeiten (weiß nur gerade nicht, ab das der Wago-BACnet-Controller unterstützt).
Wichtig bei BACnet ist die Device ID. Vorab abklären welche du verwenden kannst und nachher nicht mehr ändern.


----------



## KingHelmer (11 Juni 2013)

Hi,

habe auch Rückmeldung vom Support bekommen.
Es wird nun wohl so sein, dass ich den Ethernet-Switch 852-111 von WAGO benutzen werde und dann einmal über Modbus/TCP und einmal über BACnet kommuniziere.
Der Controller kommt wohl im Laufe der Woche an, eventuell habe ich dann noch die ein- oder andere Frage.

Diesen Text bekam ich heute von Siemens:

"Sie können bei uns die Objekte lesen (z.B. Status Licht (0-100%) oder auch direkt per Bacnet-Cmd  auf unsere Objekte schreiben resp. die Werte per COV abonnieren.
Da es sich teilweise um zeitkritische Funktionen handelt, ist es besser u. einfacher wenn Sie direkt die entsprechenden Objekte lesen und beschreiben.
Prinzipiell können Sie also direkt auf die Ausgänge der jeweiligen Beleuchtungsgruppe (also z.B. Gruppe Rot 0-100%) schreiben.
Sie werden dann von uns ein EDE-Export File erhalten wo die entsprechenden Objectnummern etc. verfügbar sind.
Solange wir nichts auf Ihre Steuerung schreiben oder lesen müssen benötigen wir also das EDE-File von Ihnen nicht."

- Was heisst hier "per COV abonnieren"?
- Verstehe ich es richtig, dass ich das BACnet mit dem BACnet Konfigurator von WAGO hier in der Firma einrichten kann mit Hilfe der EDE-File von Siemens und vor Ort dann theoretisch "nur noch" eingesteckt werden muss?

Grüße und danke!


----------



## Wu Fu (11 Juni 2013)

"cov" bedeutet "change of value", du bekommst also die Werte von Siemens übermittelt sobald sich diese ändern. Die Werte werden nicht ständig geschrieben und gelesen, sondern nur bei Änderung.
Ja, die EDE-File kannst du im BACnet Konfigurator einlesen und dann über die Funktion Client Mapping mit den Wago-BACnet-Objekten verbinden.
Ob das Ganze aber dann vor Ort sofort funktioniert ist eine andere Frage.


----------



## KingHelmer (11 Juni 2013)

Ich hoffe echt dass das ganze nicht größer ist als ich... Bis 26. muss alles in betrieb sein. Bin aber auf dem southsidefestival nächste woche, man man man!!!!


----------



## Wu Fu (11 Juni 2013)

26 ist das beste Alter für solche Sachen.

Mit den BACnet Anwendungshinweisen von Wago kommst du bestimmt zurecht.
Mach ein kleines Programm mit BACnet-CoDeSys Variablen und lade das auf deinen Controller, wenn du die Datenpunkte über den Configurator verändern kannst und dass in CoDeSys siehts ist das schon die halbe Miete.

Musst Dich aber darauf einstellen, dass BACnet mit Wago viel Arbeit ist, wenn Du darauf Wert legst dass die Objekte mehr Eigenschaften als den Present Value haben. Aber so wie ich dein Vorhaben verstehe kannst Du Dich auf das wessentlich beschränken.


----------



## KingHelmer (11 Juni 2013)

Vollkommen richtig.
In dem projekt wird es keine großen sprünge geben!

Aber in der zukunft werde ich vieleicht öfterd mal bacnet nutzen, wenn ich mir jetzt schon die arbeit mache!

Grüße


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

